# Frontosa digging hole



## Matman1110 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have 2 frontosas in my mixed african tank, and my bigger sp. North Frontosa is using his mouth to dig a hole in the very corner of the tank. His picks up the small gravel and places it in a pile nearby. What could this behavior symbolize? I dont think my other frontosa is a female and its also a different species. The rest of the fish are malawi cichlids.

Thanks


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

Exactly just what my Front does in my 80 G mixed tank. I think its a nest of some sort. It hold the small pieces of gravel in its mouth and almost covers the entrance of its cave. I also think by doing that, it keep the cave more dark compared to the other caves. And its pretty happy too.


----------



## Ron R. (Oct 21, 2003)

Fronts are diggers. They sift sand/gravel to eat the smallest pieces of uneaten food and to make areas of the tank more comfortable and secure.


----------



## Wildfire32 (Feb 11, 2012)

I have sand, my frontosa is constantly digging and re-arranging..


----------

